# my work



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

Viega


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Good to hear from you Karr. :thumbup:

Is that all stainless steel? Running water?


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, this staliness steel for water and zink stee for heat.


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

From Japan 8000$


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Where the hell have ya been, Karr????? Welcome back! No re-intro required...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice. !!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

karr said:


> Yes, this staliness steel for water and zink stee for heat.


 Yep, he's from Russia for sure.. its Staliness instead of stainless ..


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Some cool looking piping. 

Why so much for that toilet?? What does it do besides flush lol.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Yep, he's from Russia for sure.. its Staliness instead of stainless ..


Geez, apparently nobody is who they say they are.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome back Komrade! Stainless looks great.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looks like propress


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.inax-usa.com/products/

This toilet satis asteo, i cant find price in USA.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

looks like megapress


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice work..:thumbsup:


----------

